
Tell HN: Cloudflare DNS doesn't resolve videolan.org - makeworld
Cloudflare DNS, aka 1.1.1.1 and 1.0.0.1, doesn&#x27;t seem to resolve videolan.org right now, or any of its subdomains. Google DNS (8.8.8.8) seems to work fine, and ns[01].videolan.org resolves it fine as well. Because of this, I can no longer access the VLC site without switching my entire DNS.<p>Anyone know why this is happening? Queries for videolan.org are also taking &gt;1900 msec occasionally.<p>EDIT: This appears to be a Toronto issue.
======
gfs
It resolves just fine for me on 1.1.1.1:

    
    
        nslookup videolan.org
        Server:  1.1.1.1
        Address: 1.1.1.1#53
    
        Non-authoritative answer:
        Name: videolan.org
        Address: 213.36.253.2

~~~
LinuxBender
You and makeworld are not likely in the same AnyCast zone and are likely
hitting different datacenters and clusters. The cluster they are hitting may
have a temporary problem. They should contact CF support and provide their IP
and the output.

~~~
makeworld
Yes, seems like a Toronto issue. Where can I contact CF?

~~~
karmakaze

        dig @1.0.0.1 videolan.org
        dig @1.1.1.1 videolan.org
    

resolve fine for me now in T.

~~~
makeworld
Still having the issue, weird.

